#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  An Assassin at your service !!!

## Assassin

Hi Guys,

Don't be panic by the name _Assassin_, there is millions of kills done by me in Games (May be more than that  :Wink: ). I get started playing games since 5 yrs old...
Simply a gamer,movie freak and a techie.

Seek for adventurous in real life too, so I travel different place as well.

Not a Geek, just a manufactures defect to the world !!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hope to have a great time with you all.

----------


## harshanas

> Hi Guys,
> 
> Don't be panic by the name _Assassin_, there is millions of kills done by me in Games (May be more than that ). I get started playing games since 5 yrs old...
> Simply a gamer,movie freak and a techie.
> 
> Seek for adventurous in real life too, so I travel different place as well.
> 
> Not a Geek, just a manufactures defect to the world !! 
> 
> Hope to have a great time with you all.


Hey Assassin,
Welcome to Hub.lk . Looking forward for awesome gaming and techie posts from you  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi Guys,
> 
> Don't be panic by the name _Assassin_, there is millions of kills done by me in Games (May be more than that ). I get started playing games since 5 yrs old...
> Simply a gamer,movie freak and a techie.
> 
> Seek for adventurous in real life too, so I travel different place as well.
> 
> Not a Geek, just a manufactures defect to the world !! 
> 
> Hope to have a great time with you all.


hi Assassin
looking forward your interesting posts

----------


## Moana

Welcome to The Hub Assasin. I guess you are an assasin creed fan!

----------


## Assassin

> Welcome to The Hub Assasin. I guess you are an assasin creed fan!


Yes I'm a die hard fan for Assassins creed!!! But it's not only the reason. Assassin are the people who is not only physically fit but also strong in their knowledge. I feel like a modern assassin who "Work in the dark to save the Light"  :Cool:

----------

